# DIY Walking Boom Sprayer Build



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

New to the forum and thought I'd share my latest project. I just finished my walking boom sprayer. I have about 20,000 sq ft of bermuda and wanted a good way to evenly distribute fertizizer, pgr, pre emergent, etc. It turned out really nice and works fantastic. It's a 15 gal tank setup with a 6' boom.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

That is nice! Did you weld the frame or was this a re-purpose? I like the bicycle 'mag wheels'...very retro!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> That is nice! Did you weld the frame or was this a re-purpose? I like the bicycle 'mag wheels'...very retro!


Thanks! I made the frame and had it powder coated. Mostly 2"x2" square tubing.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks pretty slick. What are the specs; what nozzles are you running and what is the boom height? Spacing looks close based on the pictures.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> Looks pretty slick. What are the specs; what nozzles are you running and what is the boom height? Spacing looks close based on the pictures.


I have it setup at 14" height with 14" spacing on the nozzles. I'm using teejet XR #4's (Red)for most applications. I'm putting out about 1.5 gallons of material per 1000 sq ft at 2.5 mph and 43 psi. The setup is capable of more, but this is how I have it setup for now. I can spray 10,000 sq ft in a few minutes so I'm very happy with it. I also have a hand wand for harder to reach areas.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great! I like it! Welcome to TLF!


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Where did you get that tank? I like the coned bottom.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

crussell said:


> Where did you get that tank? I like the coned bottom.


The coned bottom is very nice. It also has nine threaded holes on the back making it easy to mount to anything. I got it at a local sprayer manufacturer called Spraying Devices Incorporated or SDI. http://www.sprayingdevices.com/
They build commercial sprayers for ag and golf courses. They also make the cone bottom tank in different sizes. I think they have a 5 and 10 gallon also. Mine is a 15 gallon.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

You are very handy. Thumbs up. For me I will go buy one if I wanted one.


----------



## CoachLarry (Apr 12, 2020)

Jacobpaschall said:


> Boy_meets_lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Looks pretty slick. What are the specs; what nozzles are you running and what is the boom height? Spacing looks close based on the pictures.
> ...


I know this is an old thread but maybe the author is still around. I'm modifying a stand on with a boom and wondering how you calculated boom height for your spacing. 110 degree XRC's are indicated at 20" for 20" spacing on their chart but I've seen 16-18 inch minimum elsewhere on teejet site. Would like to run about where you are at but curious about how to figure overlap.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

CoachLarry said:


> Jacobpaschall said:
> 
> 
> > Boy_meets_lawn said:
> ...


From what I understand is you match your height and spacing for proper overlap. I could be wrong, but I think you can choose whatever height you want. The lower you go, the less wind drift. 14" works for me because I wanted a 6' boom with 6 nozzles. The company that makes these sprayers commercially for golf greens sets the boom height at 10".


----------



## CoachLarry (Apr 12, 2020)

Jacobpaschall said:


> CoachLarry said:
> 
> 
> > Jacobpaschall said:
> ...


Thank you. That seems to be what I'm finding as well. I'll need to add another nozzle body or two which means notching out new slots, so i might live with 20x20 for now and see if i get the coverage i need. I do spray colorant at times, so narrower spacing and lower booms would be nice.


----------

